# GloFish a geneticaly altered fish near you!



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3955219&lmdn=Fish
Kinda crazy. Just one thing I want to know..
WHEN DO I GET A FOOT LONG BETTA??!?!

kidding.


----------



## v.bow (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4476#post4476

lol i wish there were one foot bettas...but i think they would like giant aro s

look it up. it was just weird that i saw you talk about 1 foot betta and i just found out about them this very night

glo light danios been selling in vancouver for a while


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

a giant aro with incredible fins!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Neat! Glofish!


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh and the trait doesn't die off during breeding. The jellyfish glow is carried on to the offspring. May also be mixed into current stock genetics.


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

oooohhhhh nice! I want some pink ones


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

lol. I just got some today. How do I get them to " glow in the dark"


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you get them at petsmart?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

This is interesting. There are two types, one genetically modified and the other is dyed in some way. To the best of my knowledge, and in recent conversation with the US distributors, they are still ILLEGAL to import into Canada. Of course if they are imported as simply Danios they would probably slip through customs and that is probably what is happening. True Glo fish are also very expensive. The Glo fish shown on Petsmart's site is too cheap based on cost and I would question weather they are the real deal.
I am curious enough to look into this further.....


----------



## cheesekipper (Apr 25, 2010)

You are quite correct Rastapus the "Glo fish" brand is most certainly banned in Canada due to the current ban banning the sale of genetically modified organisms without strict approval (e.g. Monsanto GM crops) and the company that make Glo fish can most certainly not afford the review process 

EDIT: Remember the petsmart site is actually a US site and while Canadians are allowed to shop there, they will not ship every product sold to Canada including I would imagine Glo fish!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

They're just vibrant during the day otherwise.

UV led will make them glow in the dark. Buy a couple of ebay and use them as night lights along with the blue moon lighting. It's a wicked effect.

Realizing I couldn't buy these in Canada...


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

These fish are available in Canada. Someone brought a bag to the aquarium club of edmonton meeting. We now have at least one local breeder.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Baos,
Just because they are in Canada does not mean they are legal. If they are shipped as regular Danio's customs would likely not pick it up unless inspected. The responsibility is put onto the shipper who would surely be aware they should not ship them to Canada. We have had a couple traded in recently so I know they are around but we don't support it. Smuggling in restricted fish can only negatively impact this industry for the benefit of very few.


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

I also heard that it would be illegal to bred them with out legal permission because they are patented by Yorktown Technologies. So if I was to legaly buy the fish and put it in my aquarium, and they reproduce, I can get screwed by the company. That's so stupied, they are suppost to be unable to reproduce, but there are reports that some can and will reproduce. As beautiful as it looks it sounds like this fish is more trouble than it's worth!


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Genetically modified fish are ok.

However, I would encourage everyone to please do everything in your power to NOT support dyed fish. I think sometimes the general public gets the two types mixed up, so please be aware of what you are buying. Dyed fish undergo painful, inhumane and sometimes fatal treatment to become 'coloured' and often the colours fade with time. So please, be careful what you buy, and in turn, support.

End of spiel


----------

